# FS: Getting Out of Hobby Sale



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a couple really nice yellow labs for sale, others in the group arent so great looking, but they are breeding nice juvies.

1 Full grown male show quality (Has the 5 O'clock shadow) - *$5*
4 Others - *$3* ea. (Breeding)
http://www.cichlids.com/p/450x600/7e530f8852d067f04a410704da6ec4e6.jpg[/IMG}

5 Juvies - [B][COLOR=red]$1[/COLOR][/B] ea.

I have two giant tinfoil barbs at least 11" each. - [COLOR=red][B]$15[/B][/COLOR] ea.

- Barbs are bigger than these, but look the same. Very nice red coloration on all fins. Good price.

[IMG]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4876545857_87ffa9b197.jpg

A show quality Benga Cichlid from Smiladon. 4" - *$12*
*- Real Benga has more drab colors as is, still a good yellow with some blue on the face. Not fully vibrant yet, but not matured yet as well.*








Male and female Red Empress (bought from member) 6" and 4" -* $25 pair* or *$20* for *male* and *$7* for *female*

* - My red emp has the black bar across the middle most of the time, and has a bit less vibrant orange and blue than this pic, but my tank lighting isnt very gppd anyway. Still a quality fish and beautiful.*








12" approx. Black Ghost Knife - *$15*








Full grown pictus cat 5-6" - *$7*








Full grown common leopard pleco - *Free* (12" at least)

Big blue lobster 4" maybe - *$10*









Prices are firm and pictures are from the net. All fish without decriptions look very closely to the pictures.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

first of all you have no location on your description.
second I would suggest taking pictures of your actual fish
third how many tinfoil barbs do you have for sale it says to. Do you mean two?

I might be interested depending on location and if I see the actual picture on the tin foil barbs


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

look at the top it says nothing about any location bud. I just want info on the fish and a picuture of the actual fish. I can say I am selling one of my discus and bring up the most perfect picutures from the web. But thats not my discus thats someone elses.

Good luck on your sell if you do not want to sell to me thats your choice.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

the picture of the barb is so big that it expanded the location to the far right


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> the picture of the barb is so big that it expanded the location to the far right


Thank you.

I kind of threw this together, just because I am not needing these sold asap. I can see how you think I picked the best of the best pics, but I picked the ones closest to what my fish looked like, so if you cant trust me.... so be it. To be fair, if i hadnt given any pictures, then people who'd have searched google right away would see all the beautiful pictures. Mixed with bad of course, but the good ones come to the top.

Taking a picture with my crappy cellphone camera would give a much worse impression of the fish, because it wouldnt show how good it can look anyway. Remember that all cameras dont give the real thing. Can be close but not reality.

*The Benga and Red Empress were both purchased from known members here, and I paid good money for them... so I dont like being showed as a con, as it goes against my very nature. *

I redid the photos and added some descriptions. I will take photos on my camera or ipod to people who are really interested.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

alright I apologize if I affended you. You have some nice fish for sale! When I do buy I like pics and I do follow some criteria or the buyers word as I have been on the site for a while. If you feel it needs to be cleaned up you could ask a mod to clean your thread and sorry for that lf a mod does indead haft to clean it.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

enn, your own actual pics is better, at least, mark those pics as **sample only, not the real one** is at least a decent to potential buyer btw: they are beautiful.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem man... It was kind of a useless arguement anyway lol. 

Fishdragon: I did mention that the pictures are from the net, and you can sorta tell from the differing qualities. 

And thank you, I have to get rid of them for now and I'll be setting up a bigger tank and handpicking the best of the best. 

If you buy multiple groups I can give discounts.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Id take the benga in a sec if I drove


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMPER All fish are still available.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember that fish  When I sold them, they were younger. I believe I sold him for the same price too, so this is a good deal on the fish.

I have a video of the Benga from when I sold him, I am sure his colors are more vibrant now. I am including the video here for reference.

YouTube - 125 Gallon Tank - African Cichlids


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought that was the price lol. Im not trying to make money on any of the fish, just dont want to lose any


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i might be interested in the 12" pleco


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Update... forgot about thread. 

Prices Lowered, but as low as I want to go. Don't go any lower... these are great prices for these fish.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*PM about ghost knife *


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)




----------

